# Need help with "Pickling Lime"



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

So, reading this article (link below), I'm still very, very confused. I'm not trying to be lazy, but just don't get how to dose Mrs. Wages Pickling Lime, to increase Alkalinity. I'd like to try this rather than the products that claim to raise alk, which I've not had luck with. If I can find an inexpensive way to raise my Alk, I'd like to do it. I bought this Pickling Lime, but really don't understand from this article how I would dose.

Is "limewater" the same as "pickling Lime"?? I don't get it

Anyone want to read this, and offer advise or have experience??? I'd be forever grateful :-D

Gwen 

I guess you'll have to cut/paste this in your browser. I hope it works.

What Your Grandmother Never Told You About Lime by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

GwenInNM said:


> So, reading this article (link below), I'm still very, very confused. I'm not trying to be lazy, but just don't get how to dose Mrs. Wages Pickling Lime, to increase Alkalinity. I'd like to try this rather than the products that claim to raise alk, which I've not had luck with. If I can find an inexpensive way to raise my Alk, I'd like to do it. I bought this Pickling Lime, but really don't understand from this article how I would dose.
> 
> Is "limewater" the same as "pickling Lime"?? I don't get it
> 
> ...



Edit: Okay, I found something about 2 tsp per gallon is about the saturation for Ms. Wagners. Here are my current levels, despite dosing with Reef Infusion 1 and 2. Calcium is 380 ALK 125.3 Ph 8.3


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Your pH is perfect, which means that the Alkalinity is doing its job. What is your Nitrate reading? Nitrates have a direct effect on Alkalinity and decline it at a rate of 2.8 dKH for every 50 ppm Nitrate. 

How long do your levels stay like this for? You have a system that has a great demand on Calcium and Alkalinity and can deplete them rather quickly if left unattended. How often do you dose?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

wake49 said:


> Your pH is perfect, which means that the Alkalinity is doing its job. What is your Nitrate reading? Nitrates have a direct effect on Alkalinity and decline it at a rate of 2.8 dKH for every 50 ppm Nitrate.
> 
> How long do your levels stay like this for? You have a system that has a great demand on Calcium and Alkalinity and can deplete them rather quickly if left unattended. How often do you dose?


My nitrates are at 0 and always have been. My ph is always 8.3 or 8.4. I've recently started doing a 5 gal WC every week, just to replenish minerals etc. from the salt. I've been dosing sometimes every day, sometimes I skip a day here and there. I know I said I wasn't going to bother with dosing because my stuff looks good, but I really want to see if I can get faster growth etc.

Last night I mixed 1 1/2 tsp of Pickling Lime in one gallon of RO water and mixed well. I'm going to drip some of it in my tank today, and see how that goes. I've read that many people do that as their top off from evap. Living in the desert I have lots of evaporation, and need to add water daily. I think this would be more economical than buying product. I know you have to be very careful, that is why I'm going to try very small amounts to drip in, and see how that goes.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I forgot to answer your one question. My levels stay consistent like they are, with ALK being around 6 or 7. When I do a WC and with dosing, I've seen my ALK go to 9, but no more than a day later, it's back to 7


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

As long as Calcium and Alkalinity are declining at the same rate, then you really don't have a problem. If Alkalinity is declining faster than Calcium, this isn't really a problem either. When Calcium is low and Alkalinity is normal (a test result that isn't normal), then more frequent water changes are needed.

I would attribute the rapid decline of Alkalinity to the creatures in your tank. Do you use RO/Di water, or tap water?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

wake49 said:


> As long as Calcium and Alkalinity are declining at the same rate, then you really don't have a problem. If Alkalinity is declining faster than Calcium, this isn't really a problem either. When Calcium is low and Alkalinity is normal (a test result that isn't normal), then more frequent water changes are needed.
> 
> I would attribute the rapid decline of Alkalinity to the creatures in your tank. Do you use RO/Di water, or tap water?


I use RO/DI water. So, are you suggesting more/larger water changes over dosing? I've never had calcium low, and Alkalinity normal (what is normal?) :lol: Getting my calcium reading yesterday is the lowest it's gone, normally I'm at 460.

Thanks for your help.

Gwen


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

GwenInNM said:


> I use RO/DI water. So, are you suggesting more/larger water changes over dosing? I've never had calcium low, and Alkalinity normal (what is normal?) :lol: Getting my calcium reading yesterday is the lowest it's gone, normally I'm at 460.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Gwen


Normal for Alk is 8-12 dKH. I shoot for 10, but 8 or 9 is fine. 

I dose when alkalinity is low, or both calcium and alkalinity are low. The only time I would do larger/more water changes is when calcium is low and alkalinity is normal.

For your situation, I would keep dosing and doing minimal water changes (I do 1 gallon every two weeks in my 20).

What salt mix do you use?


----------

